# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  دیپلم دوم

## TIGER

سلام دوستان من رشته ام معارف اسلامیه می خوام یه دیپلم انسانی بگیرم طوری که هم کنکور شرکت کنم و هم این دیپلم رو بگیرم کخ وقتی رفتم مصاحبه دانشگاه این دیپلم انسانی رو ببرم لطفا طریقه و روشش رو بهم یاد بدید ممنون

----------


## TIGER

یعنی کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## Takfir

عزیز من میبینی که من مسئول این بخشم! به جای اینهمه تاپیک زدن همه سوالاتت رو بفرست جوابات رو بدم!

میتونی برای دیپلم دوم توی دی ماه اقدام کنی!

تا دیر نشده برو و از آموزش پرورش محلتون اقدام کن

----------


## TIGER

داداش من رفتم اموزش پرورش بعد گفتن برو بزرگسالان بعدش بزرگسالان گفت یک سال کامل میمونی یعنی من باید دیگه سال 95 کنکور بدم ایا این درسته یا اشتباه میکنن؟

----------


## ali_s9412

> سلام دوستان من رشته ام معارف اسلامیه می خوام یه دیپلم انسانی بگیرم طوری که هم کنکور شرکت کنم و هم این دیپلم رو بگیرم کخ وقتی رفتم مصاحبه دانشگاه این دیپلم انسانی رو ببرم لطفا طریقه و روشش رو بهم یاد بدید ممنون


*شما می تونی بدون گرفتن دیپلم انسانی با همین دیپلم معارفت ، تو کنکورِ هر رشته ای شرکت کنی و بدون مشکل دانشگاتو ثبت نام کنی*

----------


## TIGER

> *شما می تونی بدون گرفتن دیپلم انسانی با همین دیپلم معارفت ، تو کنکورِ هر رشته ای شرکت کنی و بدون مشکل دانشگاتو ثبت نام کنی*


خب مشکل اینجاست که دانشگاه علوم قضایی حتا باید معدل کتبیت 14 باشه

----------

